# First time owner - biting is out of control!



## ErinandScout (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to this site, and this is my first post. I got my little girl Scout from a breeder when she was 12 weeks old. She will be 17 weeks old on Sunday. She's my first dog ever, and so there's some things that may be normal puppy behavior, but are worrying me.

She bites. A LOT. I've read that GSD are little landsharks when they are puppies but I'm just so scared that this phase will never end. She bites me practically all the time (seriously, there are hardly any breaks during the day), except for the rare moments when she's sleepy and very sweet. She lunges at my legs and clothes when I'm getting dressed, and she's even lunged and bitten my face a few times. It's never been hard enough to break the skin, and I believe she's doing it playfully, but I just want this behavior to stop. I've literally tried everything (yelping, holding her muzzle gently, time outs, the loud clanging, redirection with a toy, etc) and nothing really sticks with her. She seems to bite because she always wants to be playing, but I just need reassurance that this phase will pass! Also, when I try to stop her from biting, she will usually snap her jaws at me and bark. The time-out method seems to work the best out of any of them, so I'm going to continue with that... Is this normal? My friends and family don't really like being around her because she is so mouthy and hyper, which makes me sad. When they are puppies, do they just bite everything and everyone 24/7? She's very difficult to be around and play with because of this.

Also, she gets a lot of exercise, 3-5 walks per day (30 minutes for each walk, and she's tired on the way home) and she also is in training classes and goes to doggy daycare, which tires her out. She's just a really hyper puppy 

Other than that, she's an incredibly smart dog and I love her so much. Thanks for your replies, sorry for the length!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How well I remember those days. . . . yes I promise it ends. Your best bet is to always be armed with a several toys to shove in her mouth as soon as she opens it. If she spits it out and comes back at you (which she will) shove another toy in her mouth. Just keep rotating them like that.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

We have all gone through this stage, it does end.
Keep those toys coming as the previous poster said. Soon, she will be teething, if not already. I made hunks of ice, and gave them to my boy, he gnawed on them, not me.. Good luck!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a 5 month-old GSD and he continues to be mouthy, but, with the help of this board and puppy classes, the amount of nipping has gone down tremendously. He will be 6 months old on thanksgiving and I wish we had nipped his nipping in the bud when it began. Sometimes the "Ow!" or any high-pitched word in reacting would stop it, momentarily, but then he thought it was play. Then my hand became the toy--the board suggested always having a toy to replace---and it does work (if he wants it). Our trainer (at class) says he is a good boy who is a spoiled brat but not aggressive (I asked, even with the crunchy nose? Nope, not aggression) and we (I) have indulged him (now we pay the price of countering the bad behavior with alternative behavior, a treat for not jumping but sitting and staying, more general praise and now FIRM no. No tapping of the nose, no physical reaction from me and I have learned to keep my emotions in check (how many tears can a person cry over an exhausting, lovable, loyal pup?)

Biggest tip I have used: crate naps for puppy-dearest (aka--devil dog). He still naps for @2 hours a day even with his long sleeping habits (which have slowly diminished since his last tooth fell, last week, go figure  Peruse the boards and search for specific behaviors---the boards are a god-send to newbies with a wealth of info! 

Good luck and it is worth it---it totally gets better!


----------



## ErinandScout (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for your replies! I guess I'm just looking for reassurance that her crazy mouthing behavior is normal at this stage. Because she definitely is being a little devil dog right now - I understand what you mean MamaofLEO 

The vet said she's teething badly right now, so it makes sense. Just hoping this will all end soon, fingers crossed!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Every GSD puppy should come with a few boxes of bandaids and a couple of tubes of antibiotic ointment.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

This will continue for months to come haha unfortunately it's the price we pay for these great dogs! I agree with the toy exchange instead of your hands. Physical exercise is always great, but mental challenges are even better! find a way to keep her mentally focused and continue your other methods and you will have a wonderful dog in the end! goodluck to your hands


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

ALSO, take a facecloth, soak it in water, then freeze it. makes for a great (free) teething chew toy that can be replaced easily!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It isn't really a stage. You either correct the puppy for it or you allow it to continue and hope it goes away or you start redirecting the puppy to a more entertaining target while making yourself as boring and non reactive a target as possible.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

jaudlee said:


> ALSO, take a facecloth, soak it in water, then freeze it. makes for a great (free) teething chew toy that can be replaced easily!



Do NOT use a rug. It will be shredded and swallowed. 
Use the a rope from the pet shop. Wet and freeze. Reuse as many times you want.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I once evaluated a year old gsd mix who mouthed everyone and everything in sight, climbed on the table, etc. His owners thought he would grow out of it so they never addressed the issue. With an 80 pound dog it was not funny at all. 

Do you train throughout the day with your pup? My dogs have training built into their day. I use a modified version of Nothing in Life is Free and am very consistent for their entire lives. I would recommend starting this now. 

I also strongly endorse redirecting to a toy. If she takes the toy, even for a second, reward her with a short game with the toy (tug, fetch, etc.) Just keep doing this even if it seems like it's not working. It will eventually work and she will learn to redirect herself to a toy when she gets amped up. 

Also, as another poster said, do not react to her biting. That's exactly what she wants -- a game! I just ignore and immediately redirect. 

Just keep taking deep breaths and be consistent.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Empire was more interested in biting me than toys, so redirection didn't work for us, until I tried bully sticks. I had bully sticks stashed everywhere. Even in my pajama pockets.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome to GSD's as puppies!!!! Yes, it does end ... it's kind of a phase LOL .. but as one poster indicated, not really ... all puppies are mouthy, GSDs just seem to be the worst ones! 

If you don't address it now, you WILL pay for it later! 

1 - shoving stuffed toys in the puppy's mouth - best thing ever LOL ... I get them from a thrift store, wash and dry them, and always two or three near me 

2 - tug is AWESOME for this - just don't tug too hard - don't want to pull those teeth out!

3 - this is also a great time for good chewing toys - kongs, frozen things (I put Ky's kong in a freezer bag with water in it and froze it ... Then I took the whole chunk of ice with the kong in the middle, and went out in the back yard with her! She had a field day with that one!

As BowWowMeow said: My dogs have training built into their day. I use a modified version of Nothing in Life is Free and am very consistent for their entire lives. I would recommend starting this now. 

This is critical ... a lot of first time dog owners set aside 2-3 15 minute training sessions to work their puppies / dogs. This is so wrong on so many accounts, especially as puppies!

Training your puppy is literally every waking moment - but it doesn't have to come across as training! Incorporate training into play. 

The best example I can give is for recall. A lot of people start teaching recall around 5-6 months of age. What they don't take into account is the bond you MUST have with your dog BEFORE you start teaching recall. The easiest and fastest way to teach recall is to be the BEST thing in the world for your dog - better than whatever else it is looking at at any given time. 

You start this from the moment you bring your puppy home. When you are playing, hype it up, make it fun - get down on your hands and knees and play with that puppy! Get in the backyard and chase the puppy, grab a stick / a toy / a rope and literally be the best toy / game in the world for your puppy. 

Run around the backyard calling your puppy's name with the toy in your hand, reward the puppy for following you, and let them play with the toy. 

If you do this every single day, 3-4 times a day (I'm talking 10-15 minute sessions), then when your dog is ready, start working on recall. I would put Ky in a sit / stay and back up about 10 feet (toy in hand), crouch down, count to five, open my arms and call her - while waving the toy / rope, whatever. Trust me, your pup will come flying at you! HUGE reward, play sessions, etc. Repeat. Increase the time from 5 seconds to 10 to 15, etc. 

Then start adding distractions ... By the time your pup is about 7-8 months old you should have a VERY solid recall ... on just about anything!

The trick to training a puppy is to be training all the time, not just in broken down sessions!!!!

Have fun with the teething stage ... I certainly don't miss it!!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Curtis said:


> Empire was more interested in biting me than toys, so redirection didn't work for us. . . .


Right, that's why you have to carry 5 or 8 or a million and just keep shoving them in. They're like squeaky little shields. Humans are much more fun to bite than toys.


----------



## halifax (Jul 24, 2014)

We are having the same problems as the OP with our 15-week-old Riley. Nothing seems to work - first tried YELP! then distractions, then rapid toy sequences, and NO!! and ignore. Sometimes I will give him a crate timeout and when he calms down, I'll open the crate door and he goes right for my hands. Weirdest darn thing.

Clearly, I am doing something wrong. Tonight, I will start the quiet ignore and see where it takes us.

Regards,
Thinking of Buying Stock In Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

1/2 puppy stage, 1/2 teething, 1/2 needing more exercise... and, yep adds up to more than 1 handful!

hand in there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Baillif said:


> It isn't really a stage. You either correct the puppy for it or you allow it to continue and hope it goes away or you start redirecting the puppy to a more entertaining target while making yourself as boring and non reactive a target as possible.


I'm kind of with Baillif on this. It's only a 'stage' IF you are working on fixing it. Re-direction with other toys/tugs. Consistently NOT reacting when bit (ignoring so no fun). 

Utilizing those DOG CLASSES for mental and physical stimulation to help become a leader in our dogs life.

Have you got a big start on the 'engagement' and clicker/game part of ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Plus, we so agree with your situation that we made a sticky with hints/tips to try ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...wner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-help.html


----------



## ErinandScout (Nov 14, 2014)

I do training with her multiple times throughout the day and we work on her commands and some tricks as well. I also work with her on our walks as well. 

The redirecting to a toy has not helped very much, but I appreciate your input! We are doing short timeouts whenever she bites and it's seemed to help curb her biting more than anything else has. 

She currently has a cone on her head for an infection so she can't really bite too much right now anyways


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Yes, sometimes you just have to deal with it the best you can through these biting stages. It's the number one issue people come here with, myself included. It will eventually become much better though just takes soo much time it seems. Hang in there!


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Beware Too Much Biting Inhibition*

If you ever want your dog to be bite trained or to participate in protection sports go lightly on the bite inhibition.

We overdid it with our Zeus and now at two he's so bite inhibited that he flat out refuses to bite a sleeve or decoy on command. No protection dog in my future.

Redirection and exercise, lots of exercise, are key. But disciplining the dog for biting may make him permanently bite averse.

LF


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Redirect, this is the key,need to work hard on that my sticking toay insted of your hand (this phase will end eventually). Educate your puppy that it inflicts pain, so use sound use word "gentle" and sometime use yout finger to pressure under the tongue (it is not pleasent for them) and repeat word "gentle". My "puppy" is almost two years old and still like to mouth, but since we train her on being "gentle" once I say or repeat word "gentle" she goeas easy or stops. be consitent. This stage seems like they are biting hard, it is primarily due to sharp baby teeth.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Just like human children get their hands on everything your puppy is exploring this new world the only way she knows how. Its your job to teach her the way. Maybe go to a training class?


----------



## MimiG (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't allow him to bite you. If he knows the "Off" or "No" command, say it out loud. If not, hit hard on his nose with your fingers. If he still continues, grab by the neck (just like the Momma dog does) and remove him strongly. Enzo was very mouthy when young, we even had to slap him on his face at times. Give him something else to chew on like specific toys. Once he's done with teething, hopefully biting will subside.
Good Luck !


----------



## crocodiles mum (Nov 18, 2014)

My 9.5 week old is a little crocodile! Nip nip! We use the no bite word, redirection with toys, we cannot just walk away and ignore when she nips because she will just keep nipping at us  So, at present, she goes in the crate for nipping. Sometimes when I have to pull her off the kids socks, or my own, she will bear her teeth, snarl and snap at me. Any suggestions for that?


----------



## ErinandScout (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been putting her in timeout (in the bathroom) which seems to help. But today when I kissed her on the nose she snapped her teeth at me and lunged at my face to bite. She's done this before, too. should I be worried about her snapping at my face? Or is this also typical puppy behavior?


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Longfisher said:


> If you ever want your dog to be bite trained or to participate in protection sports go lightly on the bite inhibition.
> 
> We overdid it with our Zeus and now at two he's so bite inhibited that he flat out refuses to bite a sleeve or decoy on command. No protection dog in my future.
> 
> ...


Lol untrue. 
I would say it's actually because your dog doesn't have the drive for it, knowing where he came from and based on other descriptions you have posted on here. 

I did not allow my GSD or either Malinois to bite me and they have zero problems biting a sleeve or tug or anything else.


----------



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

I swear when you think it gets better, it's 2 steps forward 5 steps back. I have a 11 week old GsD and am just glad to know I am not the only one! If I never found this community, I probably would have gave up already. Literal blood, sweat, tears and clothes. 

I just keep thinking it will get better one day and definitely pay off! It is his only bad, and sometimes I wish I could trade nipping for potty training or something! I think I would rather clean up messes than this. Walking is impossible sometimes (then some days it's perfect!). I cannot wait for when these dogs grow out of it!!! We will all have to put "graduation" pictures up lol and keep it updated for the next group of new gsd owners getting puppies at their wits end!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

ErinandScout said:


> I've been putting her in timeout (in the bathroom) which seems to help. But today when I kissed her on the nose she snapped her teeth at me and lunged at my face to bite. She's done this before, too. should I be worried about her snapping at my face? Or is this also typical puppy behavior?


Dogs typically don't like it when you put your face in their face. It's threatening body language.


----------



## halifax (Jul 24, 2014)

badbananas said:


> I swear when you think it gets better, it's 2 steps forward 5 steps back. I have a 11 week old GsD and am just glad to know I am not the only one! If I never found this community, I probably would have gave up already. Literal blood, sweat, tears and clothes.
> 
> I just keep thinking it will get better one day and definitely pay off! It is his only bad, and sometimes I wish I could trade nipping for potty training or something! I think I would rather clean up messes than this. Walking is impossible sometimes (then some days it's perfect!). I cannot wait for when these dogs grow out of it!!! We will all have to put "graduation" pictures up lol and keep it updated for the next group of new gsd owners getting puppies at their wits end!


Agreed. Riley is now 16 weeks. Mouthing is really challenging to deal with and it has been this way since he was about 11 weeks. He's a soft mouther in general but occasionally will drop a toy and nip your calf. PAINFUL. Lots of redirection, etc. but I'm hoping that one day we'll wake up and he'll realize the connection between nipping and getting crated.

One of the challenges of redirection is that if he has a toy that he likes, it tends to wind him up... then he gets that frenetic thing going on ... and then it's forget it ... off to the crate. Absolutely no other way to turn off that switch once it's on.

Yes, thank goodness for the forums .... they keep centering me when I feel like I've been defeated. More often than I care to admit.


----------



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

halifax said:


> Agreed. Riley is now 16 weeks. Mouthing is really challenging to deal with and it has been this way since he was about 11 weeks. He's a soft mouther in general but occasionally will drop a toy and nip your calf. PAINFUL. Lots of redirection, etc. but I'm hoping that one day we'll wake up and he'll realize the connection between nipping and getting crated.
> 
> One of the challenges of redirection is that if he has a toy that he likes, it tends to wind him up... then he gets that frenetic thing going on ... and then it's forget it ... off to the crate. Absolutely no other way to turn off that switch once it's on.
> 
> Yes, thank goodness for the forums .... they keep centering me when I feel like I've been defeated. More often than I care to admit.



It is crazy how most of us thought we knew how to raise dogs. Then we got GSDs and it was completely different from everything we knew or ever had. I wonder if there is another breed out there like this? LOL my husband keeps joking maybe we should have gotten a lab. I know in my heart that all this will eventually pay off and he will be such an amazing dog. Maybe you just have to put your hard work in to prove to them that you are loyal enough to have them? 

It is funny I am reading all these stories on here, and they're all the same! Land shark puppy who has crazy fits they have to literately snap out of lol. Of course after your ankles or arms have been shredded. I guess they don't tell you this upfront so you don't get scared off.


----------



## Tiptx4 (Feb 27, 2017)

Same goes here. I thought we knew how to raise a puppy but boy this breed will test your patience which I'm sure is typical of most German Shepherd puppies. We just love him to death he is getting much better but I was starting to run out of Band-Aids. I guess because of his size really makes it hard sometimes to put up with he's just a puppy 4 months old and 45 pounds he is going to be a bruiser. I would call him my little paranasouras as those teeth are razor sharp.


----------

